# Aquarium Recommendations for a beginner Betta Tank?



## Hanyo2801 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi I am recently new to the fish hobby I have had some very minor fish such as guppies tetras and mollies however have not had a tank in over a year. I decided I want to get a Betta fish.

I am at a point where I am overwhelmed with the aquariums on the market. I need a nice desktop tank something probably no bigger then 3 gallons but will not be opposed to a 5 gallon if it is compact enough It would be for work I also work in a cubicle and a pretty animal friendly environment. My biggest concern is I do not want my Betta to be unhappy or feel constricted. Can someone please give me advice on a good tank that is not gonna break my bank. Something about 50 is a good range for me or less. 

Thanks I hope someone can guide me in the right direction. I am currently all thumbs when it comes to filters as well! *c/p*

Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A 3 gal would work, but a betta would enjoy a 5 gal a lot more. And I also think you would also, it would be a lot easier to maintain the water quality in a 5 gal. Add live plants to it like crypts and an anubia and your betta would feel like he's in 7th heaven.


----------

